# RWYB - Santa Pod - 15th October (&camping?)



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

After my extremely poor effort to make the last one (still can't find my license!) I'm looking to go to a different weekend.

I'll try and fit in with dates that anyone else can make...

So lets try and get:

1.8 TT
3.2 TT
RS6
S4 Avant
S4 Saloon
350z

And thrash the pants off them 

Who's up for it? And WHEN?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I will come and race you


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i can make the last few dates of the year which are last 2 weeks in october or nov 6th(weather permitting)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

me?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

If i have the new clutch fitted and bedded in i'll come along.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

No point in me going on the strip, but would like to watch (and catch up with some old faces) 

James.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> No point in me going on the strip, but would like to watch (and catch up with some old faces)
> 
> James.


 and new ones


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Ryan said:


> If i have the new clutch fitted and bedded in i'll come along.


which clutch are you having ryan?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> and new ones


Of course 8)


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

sachs uprated one,similar to mtm.
going to add a bit of meth to the wi.
Need to be able to launch the thing hard,have you got yours sorted now?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Ryan said:


> have you got yours sorted now?


 vagtech are dropping the box out when they do the big turbo,it could be a faulty dual mass or even release bearing :? car drives fine with no slip but makes a strange rattly noise when you lift off the clutch!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I was thinking Oct 15th - they're doing a Saturday evening?

Was up there camping at the weekend. Great place, but the weather was hopeless


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just to add that the 15th is a "special" RWYB day as not only will they by running into the evening they will also be running the jet cars ( funny cars) at 5pm and 7pm.

"Sat Night Special

Due to the success of the February Sat Night Special we have scheduled another RWYB Saturday Night Special for Saturday 15th October 2005.

Gates open Sat 8am. 
Racing Saturday 10am - 8pm (weather and track conditions permitting). 
Camping available. 
Fireforce demo runs at approx 5pm and 7pm. 
Bar and catering facilities provided. 
Price for weekend Â£20 
Price for Saturday day Â£10 
Sign On Â£15. (driving licence required) "

http://www.santapod.co.uk/calendar_2005.php

After spending this weekend camping at Santa Pod in torrential rain with no racing to enjoy I'm keen to get back for the RWYB with Tim before the weather gets too wintery as nothing happens if it's wet  Plus I really want to see the Jet cars. We only heard them starting up and the noise is unbelievable 

15th October RWYB sign your name here!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Don't you remember the Jet car doing its pass at night? Or weren't you there for that bit?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Was I pissed? or was I asleep or both?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Was I pissed? or was I asleep or both?


It was on Friday night after it had got dark - we watched it from the paddock if you remember. Lots of smoke, banging, flames and such. You were there...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Oh yeah I do recall that now [smiley=idea.gif]

Friday night had faded into the abyss with the vodka  [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

C'mon then TT crowd...

If anyone else fancies camping, we'll confirm that too. If you have an airbed and sleeping bag but no tent, ours has a spare bedroom


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If we are free that weekend, then count us in 

We also have a spare pod or two in our tent


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> If we are free that weekend, then count us in
> 
> We also have a spare pod or two in our tent


Ahem......This not happening now then Mark :? (Mind you, judging by the numbers last time I looked, it looks unlikely  :? )


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > If we are free that weekend, then count us in
> ...


Doh  Waiting on Lee to come back with likely numbers... :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Before I go ahead and decide to lay my wooden floor that weekend, was anyone else planning on going?

If not, I'll get stuck into my DIY... :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Ryan, Kev, Caney? Clarkson after ditching out last time?  Me maybe?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I could possibly make it, although i can't work out exactly what date is being suggested??

Defo won't be camping or doing an overnight, but could come down for the day.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Would love to come but I'm doing a track day at Donnington Park that day.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

UPS Service as work that day!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

my car is off the road then having a nice big turbo fitted  but i might pop along if some of you guys are going and it's not pissing down with rain!


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

The RWYB is either day of the weekend so if more want to and can attend on the Sunday, then that's when it'll be. We're available either day.

So which day Saturday 15th or Sunday 16th


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Have tent and are both available both days... someone let us know which day people prefer


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah c'mon folks - what have we decided?

I'm not going to be camping afterall, but would like to run


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Yeah c'mon folks - what have we decided?
> 
> I'm not going to be camping afterall, but would like to run


It's your thread Tim... 

My recommendation however would be the Saturday. Last time I went on a Saturday when it was a weekend event, the Saturday morning was nice and quiet - I guess everyone was putting their tents up - so it was easy to get plenty of runs in


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm ok both days, but would probably prefer Saturday and we can get there first thing


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

With reference to the "Once in a Lifetime Event", I've unbooked the Mess as we'd never get anything organised now, I think Lee was aiming at early next year to try and generate more numbers.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Saturday it is, then...

Attendees list?

JampoTT and Lisa
nutts and T7
clived

anyone else?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I plan to be there Tim.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> I plan to be there Tim.


 are you running clive?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

caney said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I plan to be there Tim.
> ...


I'm not sure clive can manage to run an entire 1/4 mile... :lol:


----------



## Ryan (Feb 6, 2004)

Not sure whether i'll be there ,got it fixed clive?u running?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


At the moment I can barely walk 1/4 mile - hobble more like!

Yes Ryan, can fixed, so hoping to do better than 14.7 this time! Could be a long day if we're waiting for the night (cold!) runs too...


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I might be tempted to pop along for the afternoon/evening, depending on the weather.

Simon.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Just seen this thread, I'm going down all day saturday.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What sort of time is it good to arrive? I can't stay from early morning til late on (evening) as a) I really don't feel very well, and b) the doggies will be on their own...

But if the weather stays like today, getting cooler runs in during the morning won't really be an advantage.

So what is the best time to go, which will allow the biggest number of us to meet up?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're free all day, but I would prefer to have a sleep in tomorrow morning  So tomorrow pm would be good from that standpoint


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> I'm ok both days, but would probably prefer Saturday and we can get there first thing





nutts said:


> We're free all day, but I would prefer to have a sleep in tomorrow morning  So tomorrow pm would be good from that standpoint


Have a sleep in the afternoon 

In order to get a good few runs in, I plan to get their earlyish (10am maybe) before it gets too busy - assuming it's similar to the last time I went on a Saturday when there was a weekend event on that is!

Ryan, Steve, are you guys going?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

clived said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > I'm ok both days, but would probably prefer Saturday and we can get there first thing
> ...


I only said I would like a sleep in on Saturday in response to your comment regarding wanting to run later on Sat pm due to it being cooler  Am pretty easy with regard to a meeting time though


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

geewceeTT said:


> Just seen this thread, I'm going down all day saturday.


Well make sure you come and say hello 

Spoke with Caney earlier - we're both aiming for 10ish.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

clived said:


> Well make sure you come and say hello
> 
> Spoke with Caney earlier - we're both aiming for 10ish.


You gonna wear a pink carnation?  
I should be there around the same time. Travelling down via Boston to pick up a mate, so an early start for me tomorrow morning...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Will see you all there at 10ish


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

right,i will be there for about 11.30 now so no one is to do any runs till i get there as i want to be the video man for the day


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I should be there about 10ish too... just having some brekkie, then I'll set off


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

a few pics of the day,i wont embarrass the guys by posting their times up :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers for the photos, caney.

No embarrassment with my best run of the day - a 14.55, which by the time I left, was (by a small margin, I'll admit!) the pick of the small crowd of us...

Not bad for a rookie, who hadn't bothered checking his tyre pressures, removing excess fuel, removing the junk from the glovebox and the rear seats / footwell, and still kept the FULL SIZE spare wheel and toolkit in the boot :lol: 

I was hoping to break into the 13's, and with some practise, some tweaking, and some weight loss, I definately can.

I must not forget my car was designed as an autobahn cruiser rather than a standing 1/4 mile racer. It is way too heavy in standard trim to take advantage of the prodigious power and torque it packs. A shame that, by the time we're crossing the line, my car is just coming into its own - and would (I hope) comfortably pull away from a lot of other machinery. I'd like to think that a standing 1/2 mile or even standing mile would give a bigger gap in the end timings - so perhaps a VMAX day is needed 

The announcer was saying, at one point, that the assorted Lamborghinis, Ferraris etc that make the RWYB days only rarely break the 13.4s barrier - so when a family estate hits 14.55, I'm happy 

(He said this right after a Ford F150 SVT Lightning ran a rather awesome 12.xx pass)

The jet car was (as ever) pretty special. 5.89s and 263mph with LOTS of noise, heat and smoke...

An excellent day. It has made me want a Supra. :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i saw most of your runs tim and you can really see the weight in the car as you are pulling off! it almost sounds as if the engine is hardly working! did you see the vw beetle pull a wheelie for the 1st 60ft  biggest shock was seeing a nova running low 12's :lol: all in all was a good day and early evening


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

Weird...I only saw an olive green TT all the time I was there.
When did others arrive??
I was there between 9am and 4pm.

I got footage of the green TT vs the S4 if you want it...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Post it up. 

Jampott - can you post up your slips? Be interesting to see how the power comes on.


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> Post it up.  .


Anyone know where I can host it?
Or whats the max attachment size on here?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i've got video of all the runs the guys did  clive do you want me to show the one when you got beaten by a 1970's bog standard looking mini :wink: i think you better have a serious word with a certain kim collins! you were doing consistent back to back 15 sec 1/4's :? with the spec of your car 340bhp+intercooler etc you should of been in the 13's everytime? plus you've got the haldex mod as well! something aint right mate,rob beves did a 13.6 1/4 with a similar spec. i think the best you did was a 14.7 which is the same as when you had it chipped? either you are a very bad driver or that car is not running right,i think i know which one it is!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We finally got there at about noon and stayed till about 7pm  I was quite pleased considering I hadn't done a RWYB for about 20 years :roll:

Only managed 2 runs... one against Tim and one against Clive. The first against Tim, I bolloxed the start. Not enough revs and it bogged down big time  The second against Clive was my best run. Still not great, but the car felt like it was going (as opposed to against Tim).

Best was 14.8... next time, I might turn the ESP and aircon off :wink:

I reckon I can knock a couple of tenths off that as well 

Queues were a bit long, but it was a good day and that jet car  8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

oh yes the jet car


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

I missed the jetcar...what was its time?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

geewceeTT said:


> I missed the jetcar...what was its time?


 0-265mph in 5.9secs


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Scotty,

As you asked nicely, here is the details from the timing slip for my 14.55

Reaction +.909
60ft - 2.101
330ft - 6.105
1/8 ET - 9.375
1/8 MPH - 75.74
1000ft - 12.106
1/4 ET - 14.554
1/4 MPH - 95.16

It was unfortunate that my best run of the day was eclipsed by running against an imported 5.0 Mustang in a serious state of tune, who simply left me for dead with an 11.619 1/4 @ 120.61. I saw him run an 11.1xx later in the day. Awesome


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I think I've still my slips at home.

I'll post them up so we can see where the difference is.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I think I've still my slips at home.
> 
> I'll post them up so we can see where the difference is.


Yeah please


----------



## Henryg40 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats me in my red G40!

Just thought I'd check if I could find the owner of the green one on here? He ran a 15.086 and I ran a 15.127 so it was pretty close!
I went on to run a 14.680 which I was happy with as it was my first ever day on quarter mile track. 
Noticed the green TT had porsche calipers, just curious to see if anything else had been done too it?

Thanks! (Seems like a good forum here!)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

it's clive's car which is heavily modded,it's got a big turbo(340bhp) don't think it's playing ball though as it should be in the 13's :?


----------



## Henryg40 (Oct 19, 2005)

Aha, I thought as much. It was a cool little run though. He came and spoke to me afterwoods but I didn't realise he was the driver!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Henryg40 said:


> Aha, I thought as much. It was a cool little run though. He came and spoke to me afterwoods but I didn't realise he was the driver!


your run will be posted up to view soon


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

caney said:


> it's clive's car which is heavily modded,it's got a big turbo(340bhp) don't think it's playing ball though as it should be in the 13's :?


Woah..I thought it was a stock 225... :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

geewceeTT said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > it's clive's car which is heavily modded,it's got a big turbo(340bhp) don't think it's playing ball though as it should be in the 13's :?
> ...


What times did you run?


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

I didnt run...but if he only got 15s in a 340bhp car, then I think I will abandon my plans for upgrading mine.
My mate in his Nissan GTi Sunny was running 13.5s all day.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

geewceeTT said:


> I didnt run...but if he only got 15s in a 340bhp car, then I think I will abandon my plans for upgrading mine.
> My mate in his Nissan GTi Sunny was running 13.5s all day.


I saw quite a lot of Sunnies, Pulsars etc...

What spec is your mates?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

geewceeTT said:


> I didnt run...but if he only got 15s in a 340bhp car, then I think I will abandon my plans for upgrading mine.


14.7 actually ;-) But that's still not right, as Caney says... By way of consolation, I saw Caney's new big turbo kit today, before he did


----------



## geewceeTT (Aug 7, 2005)

jampott said:


> geewceeTT said:
> 
> 
> > I saw quite a lot of Sunnies, Pulsars etc...
> ...


Uprated to 260bhp from stock, boost fitted running at 17psi.
He was in the white one, first guy to beat that red mini


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

http://media.putfile.com/TT-Coupe-vs-G60 you need divex codec to watch it 
http://media.putfile.com/S4-vs-Chipped-TT
http://media.putfile.com/TT-Coupe-Vs-Mini


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Steve, I know you're not an expert ;-) but I think you'll find my car is a roadster...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Interesting that the chipped coupe did a 15.28, which if that was as good as it got, would make it approx 0.6s slower than my lardy roadster - interesting.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Steve, I know you're not an expert ;-) but I think you'll find my car is a roadster...


 it was alan that hosted the videos  i just posted them up on here! i know you have a roadster


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Interesting that the chipped coupe did a 15.28, which if that was as good as it got, would make it approx 0.6s slower than my lardy roadster - interesting.


are you referring to nutts car? as he did a 14.88 on his run against you


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Interesting that the chipped coupe did a 15.28, which if that was as good as it got, would make it approx 0.6s slower than my lardy roadster - interesting.


And approx 0.8s slower than my extremely lardy blue bus... :lol: :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thought my 14.0 was bad. What are you guys playing at? :roll: :wink:

Hopefully I'll locate the slips this weekend!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I thought my 14.0 was bad. What are you guys playing at? :roll: :wink:
> 
> Hopefully I'll locate the slips this weekend!


I was being very girly with my clutch


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

tim,your vid of the day will be sent this weekend


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> Scotty,
> 
> As you asked nicely, here is the details from the timing slip for my 14.55
> 
> ...


 just to compare times tim  
reaction +.764
60ft- 1.924
330ft-5.500
1/8 ET-8.409
1/8 MPH-85.09
1000ft-10.812
1/4 ET-12.974
1/4 MPH-107.61
these times were recorded with 340bhp! who says nitrous doesn't work :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

caney said:


> http://media.putfile.com/TT-Coupe-vs-G60 you need divex codec to watch it
> http://media.putfile.com/S4-vs-Chipped-TT
> http://media.putfile.com/TT-Coupe-Vs-Mini


Doh, you had to show my run with the worst start :roll: Coudn't you have captured the one against Clive


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I thought my 14.0 was bad. What are you guys playing at? :roll: :wink:
> ...


I thought you had an auto!! :roll:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

nutts said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > http://media.putfile.com/TT-Coupe-vs-G60 you need divex codec to watch it
> ...


yep got that one too!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

caney said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


How much is Clive paying you to keep it off this thread


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i'll be posting that one up soon don't worry :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


An auto? eh? :?


----------



## Henryg40 (Oct 19, 2005)

My 1.3 polo is a g40 not a g60


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Jampott,

Sorry. I think I got you confused with that big blouse who drives the RS6. :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> geewceeTT said:
> 
> 
> > I didnt run...but if he only got 15s in a 340bhp car, then I think I will abandon my plans for upgrading mine.
> ...


Yep, definitely something up there. That's 0.2 slower than my B3VES TTR did with just an AmD rechip (267bhp) against Gary Handa's Golf at Santa Pod back in 2001. The video's probably still around somewhere.

Best mine did with big turbo was 13.61 at GTI International in 2004.

Good luck in getting in sorted.

Rob


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Jampott,
> 
> Sorry. I think I got you confused with that big blouse who drives the RS6. :lol:


QUE:

You talking bout me??? :lol:


----------

